# Jet Ski Fisherman



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

*I would just like to say that I enjoy fishing just as much as everyone else does. And, I do it from my Polaris. I don't have the luxury of a big fancy boat. Or, any boat for that matter. But , I still love to fish. I guess where I am going with this, is the comments some people make about the Jet Skier's. For example: Last Saturday morning I was fishing East bay in Galveston where I alway's fish. I put in at Stingaree like I alway's do because my house is just up the road from there. So anyway, I'm out fishing, minding my own business, when this group of guys come flying by me in there "Big Fancy Boat". One of them say's to the other two, Hey, look at the ***hole on the jet ski. So, I think to myself. It must look pretty weird to see a fellow sitting out in the Bay on a jet ski fishing. But, I never considered myself to be an ***hole. Was I in there favorite spot, I don't no. Did I buzz him with my jet ski, No. So, I was reading Radbrad's post and it made me think of this past weekend. Radbrad probably has one of those big fancy boat's that I was talking about earlier. And yes, it does happen. There are some very inconsiderate people out there. But, I do not consider myself to be one of those. Nor an ***hole. But, I will say that the next time I'm out fishing and someone cruises by and call's me an ***hole or chunk's a weight or anything else at me, There will be an ***hole waiting at the ramp when you get back. I guess it didn't really bother me that until I had to read stuff like this. Well, I'm through complaining now. But the next time any of you guy's or ladies are out in the bay, My name is Bill. Stop by and say hello, wave, come by the house and have a beer. Whatever. Just don't pass judgement on me just because I'm on a jet ski and not a big fancy boat.*


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

Your in the minority. Its these little kids running around that are the as.....lez. Some people just make it bad for everyone. Still not a reason to judge others you do not know. This problem has pledged this country for 200 years. Because someone is not like you , some think that there is something wrong with them. WRONG!!! Hope you caught fish.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

*I did catch fish and had a real good time just being on the water. I'll be back in the morning. People don't realize how shallow you can get with these thing's. They move pretty fast also.*


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

It is unfortunate that we are all becoming so judgmental. I fish from boats and from my waverunner. I can honestly say, I have encountered as many jerks in boats, as I have jerks on waverunners. 

It is unfortunate, that people like you get lumped into the ---hole category. The numbers of inconsiderate people are buying all kinds of watercraft these days, and it is only going to get worse.

I hate to say it, but I do think we need to seriously think about licensing and mandatory operator training on all craft. This won't solve the problem, but, it darn sure wouldn't hurt.

You should not encounter any problems, because you seem to be considerate. You might hear that ---hole on the jetski, I would not let that bother me much. You could of heard the same utterance if you were in a boat. Some people are just jerks.

I think staying out of casting distance is not only courteous, but safer, no matter what your are riding. LOL


Good luck, and greatfishing to come.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Like Panama said, it's the idiots buzzin around with no consideration for others that bother me. I think there's a difference between a jet skier and a fisherman on a jet ski.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I guess I'm an A.hole jet skier too, but I was a fisherman long before that.

Here's a good one for you...

Last September I hosted a jet ski gathering on Crystal Beach. There were easily 50+ jet skis on the beach having a good time not bothering anyone. We had our spot very early in the morning. Some A-hole fisherman came down to the beach and set up his lines within 50 yards of us...and then had the nerve to call the cops and complain about us - and we had been on the beach at least 4 hours when he got there.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

My point exactly!!! every venue has it's own share of ********!!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

oopps sorry I forgot to edit the ---hole part! LOL


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

*Well, I have to say that I do agree with all of you. Just tick's you off sometimes. On a better note. Does anyone no if the jelly fish are still thick. I've seen the cabbage heads really thick, but not the jelly fish the way they were Last saturday. Kinda makes me want to stay outa the water.*


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't know about the jellyfish.

Yes, it does really tick you off when it happens. I have been known to be hotheaded now and then. However, I have found going the nice route seems to work the best. I usually just smile and wave now, unless the lil devil inside pops up. Sometimes if you do get a chance to speak face to face if you make your comments in a really nice way and smile, it really ticks them off and they go on their merry way.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

How about a fishing report. Is anyone fishing east bay this weekend? I'm going to hit the same spot in the morning if the west wind has calmed down. On a good note from last weekend, I managed 4 trout, 1 red, 1 flounder on white/chartrues saltwater assasin. The guys near me were slamming them with live shrimp under popping corks.


----------



## RadBrad (May 21, 2004)

Mr Crain please dont take it personal. You know who you are no matter what anyone says. The only reason I did this post was for feedback from around the country. I needed the feedback to make a point to another person in florida. Just to show you there is no harm. Anytime you are in the Jacksonville florida area on vacation or business and want to go fishing. Send me a PM and I will take you in my big fancy boat. Its a 1448 jon boat.

This goes for anyone else on this web page. I was thinking of coming to yalls area next spring and try to get some of those big reds.



Bill Crain said:


> *I would just like to say that I enjoy fishing just as much as everyone else does. And, I do it from my Polaris. I don't have the luxury of a big fancy boat. Or, any boat for that matter. But , I still love to fish. I guess where I am going with this, is the comments some people make about the Jet Skier's. For example: Last Saturday morning I was fishing East bay in Galveston where I alway's fish. I put in at Stingaree like I alway's do because my house is just up the road from there. So anyway, I'm out fishing, minding my own business, when this group of guys come flying by me in there "Big Fancy Boat". One of them say's to the other two, Hey, look at the ***hole on the jet ski. So, I think to myself. It must look pretty weird to see a fellow sitting out in the Bay on a jet ski fishing. But, I never considered myself to be an ***hole. Was I in there favorite spot, I don't no. Did I buzz him with my jet ski, No. So, I was reading Radbrad's post and it made me think of this past weekend. Radbrad probably has one of those big fancy boat's that I was talking about earlier. And yes, it does happen. There are some very inconsiderate people out there. But, I do not consider myself to be one of those. Nor an ***hole. But, I will say that the next time I'm out fishing and someone cruises by and call's me an ***hole or chunk's a weight or anything else at me, There will be an ***hole waiting at the ramp when you get back. I guess it didn't really bother me that until I had to read stuff like this. Well, I'm through complaining now. But the next time any of you guy's or ladies are out in the bay, My name is Bill. Stop by and say hello, wave, come by the house and have a beer. Whatever. Just don't pass judgement on me just because I'm on a jet ski and not a big fancy boat.*


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I feal both jet skiers and boats get in each others way. 

examples, i would not ride a jet ski down the spoil banks nor would i try to fish out of taylor or clear lake either. it just takes some knowledge of what kind of recreationals are going on it the area 

my thoughts 
Shin-Diggin


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I've never fished from a jet-ski but it sounds awesome. I'll bet a jet ski can go places that a boat cannot...


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Wading Mark said:


> I've never fished from a jet-ski but it sounds awesome. I'll bet a jet ski can go places that a boat cannot...


 Not these days in the new run on a wet rag boats. But they are cheaper to get in.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Actually it is the best shallow water boat I have fished off of.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

RadBrad said:


> Mr Crain please dont take it personal. You know who you are no matter what anyone says. The only reason I did this post was for feedback from around the country. I needed the feedback to make a point to another person in florida. Just to show you there is no harm. Anytime you are in the Jacksonville florida area on vacation or business and want to go fishing. Send me a PM and I will take you in my big fancy boat. Its a 1448 jon boat.
> 
> This goes for anyone else on this web page. I was thinking of coming to yalls area next spring and try to get some of those big reds.


Dont pass up paradise to fish in these wal-mart parking lot bays.
Do yourself a favor and fish out of Venice LA.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

It's just a poor mans source of transportation. But, I can go most places with it. Now, if you ever see me 15 or so miles offshore with it. Don't even bother to call me an ***hole, just call me a Dumn***.


----------



## davesbbq (May 11, 2005)

*jet ski*

I think (jet ski )are awesome for fishing. i dont own one but it seems to be able to run shallow and go offshore fishing and cheap on gas...but with anything you have your buttheads out there...just fish and have fun...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Bill Crain said:


> *chunk's a weight or anything else at me, There will be an ***hole waiting at the ramp when you get back. *


A bit of advice on this...... If someone chunks, cast, or throws anything at you if you really want to get them good get the numbers off the boat and call the police and also the coast guard.
The reason I say this is I used to fish the end of the Texas City **** during the Drum run(off the pier or rocks) and sometimes boats would come entirely too close and this one time a guy grabs his surf rod pins the hook on the barrel swivel and chunks an 8 oz. surf weight at the people. just by dumb luck he actually hit the boat the weight went through the windshield and from what I was told also took a real nice sized chunk out of the floor. They call the police and they come arrest the guy with the surf rod (Assault).
He did not have any bait on the hook is why he ended up going to jail and having to pay several thousand dollars to avoid felony charges.
So if someone chunks stuff at you(more than likely without bait to improve aim and distance) get the numbers call the police and you will have the last laugh. You can bet your you know what if you are at that ramp waiting for them they sure will not hesitate to call the police on you and it will be them(the real a**hose) that get the last laugh.
Just my .02...
Billy


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

RadBrad said:


> This goes for anyone else on this web page. I was thinking of coming to yalls area next spring and try to get some of those big reds
> .


You may want to try the fall instead of the spring if you want the really big bull reds. Usually first 1/2 of Sept. they start really turning on (weather permiting of course).
Billy


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

*Hey Bill.....*

I been fishing here most of my life. Been out in a boat, kayak, and mostly on foot, and have always seemed to have found someone in similar fashion who fit the description of the ***hole. Not that I am referring to you in any way, but some folks just do not seem to have any sence of common courtesy out on the water.

I have been wading in waist deep water, stuck one trout after several hours of fishing and had boats pull up to within casting distance of me after seeing me reel in a fish. Others have come rolling by with their noses up puching huge wakes only to shut down the motor and walk up to the front and literally throw the anchor out.

Once, it was great however. This boat full of screwballs, came in on us while we were wading on full plane. They shut it down about 50 yds from us, and the driver runs up to the front, and chunks out the anchor like a shot put. Then real fun then started, as the line wasn't tied off and when the fellow realized it he had already put his boat in reverse to set it. He immediately ran to the front of the boat and grabbed the rope as it was just fixing to go out, but the backward momentum of the boat pulled him right over the bow. I was laughing my a** off at this point, as his buds were in the back rigging up their rods, didn't have a clue he was gone. They did however take note after they had moved away so 50 yds or so and wondered why they hadn't stopped. LOL

For reasons unknown to the 50 or so folks wading in that close area, and the applause from all of us on the show, they didn't stay, but long enough to pick up the overboard fellow and move on.

I would keep up what your doing and just turn on the selective hearing mode while out. As long as your comfortable in what your doing as far as being a fisherman first and looking out for the others in your area, then I woldn't sweat the small stuff. Who knows the folks that drove by you might have been at one time, or are probebaly one of the folks I referred to. It's always been funny to me how folks precieve themselves when in the company of others. Sort of like hey we know what we are doing what's your excuse, when in most cases, they don't have a clue.

Good fishing to you, and maybe I might head your way sometime with my yak. Then we can both be called funny names as we fish for the last few to make up our limits.

Later,
SR


----------



## ptfisher (Jun 6, 2005)

Bill

I'm fortunate enough to own a couple of jet ski's and a boat. I prefer the jet ski's. I am always watching kids and adults do stupid things on both. I think it comes down to what kind of person you are. Like another poster said...just keep doing what your doing. How do you have your jet ski rigged for fishing?

PT


----------



## tx99gtp (Jul 18, 2005)

*only got a jet ski*

i know how you are feeling... i grew up fishing with my father and just recently bought a jet ski as it is the only thing i can afford. i might look like a punk kid on a ski because im 20 and it goes fast.... but i have been a fisherman all my life and use it to fish. does well in shallow water and can haul 2 waders very easily. just thought id say a part as i just joined this forum. glad to meet some of you!

Josh


----------



## SSP (Jul 7, 2004)

*Jet Skis in Saltwater...*

How do they hold up? Always heard they didn't last. Are they getting better about it? I heard there was certain ways to take care of them if flipped etc. Is there better brands for saltwater use. Heard Yamaha was the way to go. Anybody fish off them in the winter, like January or Feb? Really intrested in hearing! Have a buddy thinking about getting one for this.


----------



## chapel (Apr 29, 2005)

I was wondering the same things.... Also how do they handle sea weed?


----------

